# Ikan Koi > Pakan dan Nutrisi Koi >  Pakan colour sehari2, mizuho, nozomi, saki? Fd dan deep pakan untuk kontes?

## Rotkiv

Apakah ikan wajib diselingi pakan colour setiap hari?
Apakah ada yg pernah pakai pakan nozomi profesional, apakah bagus?
jika dibandingkan dengan saki dan mizuho colour bagaimana?
apakah kl fd colour dan deep red pakan untuk kontes?

terimakasih

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rotkiv

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beearacer

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rotkiv

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rotkiv

Ada yg pernah pakai mizuho colour dan nozomi profesional mungkin?  :Peep:

----------


## Noki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tarmacsl3

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rama ghaly putranto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rotkiv

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

shoori dari pt matahari sakti om

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## CFF

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DTm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DTm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## candra_w

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 2onny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DTm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grinkz01

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

> Kolam sy jg indoor om...so far sulit ngebedain efek dari color food satu dan yg lainnya...hampir tdk kentara bedanya...jadinya saya beli color food tergantung duit dan ketersediaan stok. Ini lg mau cb yamato ex jpd...harga lmyn terjangkau


setuju saia kalo susah ngebedain efek dari pakan color yg diganti"
tp dlo saia pernah baca bukanya pakan color itu sebisa mungkin sebaiknya dihindari 
apalagi kalo sehari harus dikasih makan 30% wahhh  :Fear: 
tp kalo tujuannya buad lomba sih menurut saia kasih aja hari ini Saki DeepRed bsknya kasih Saki PureWhite bsknya lg Hikari Silkworm  :Frown: 
mungkin yg dibawah bisa lebih memberikan jawaban yg memuaskan  :Help:

----------


## tarmacsl3

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rotkiv

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rotkiv

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

